# Leashes & Collars for AKC OB



## MonicaBH

I'm sure it's in a rulebook somewhere (and I think I already know the answer), but I'm wondering...

Can a slip lead be used for AKC OB? My guess would be no since during heel free the dog would be naked.

When it comes time for Clyde & I to compete, I'd like him to have a nice leather "show" collar (martingale) & leash set. Any suggestions on where to buy such items?


----------



## Xeph

I don't think a martingale can be used in OB, unless the rules have changed. The dog must be either on a flat buckle collar (buckle, not snap) or on a choke.


----------



## Shaina

Well honestly some judges do allow the quick buckle flat nylons or martingales but it's best to avoid them...why take the risk or set yourself up to have to ask every time?

If you want to be sure you won't run into problems, get one of the following as Xeph said:
- Chain slip lead
- Flat or rolled leather with buckle
- Flat nylon with buckle

Avoid:
Bright colors
Decorations
Strong patterns

And remember absolutely no tags.

Oh, and you're right, no slip leads


----------



## MonicaBH

Thanks to you both! I'd like for Clyde to have a designated "trial" leash/collar combo; something that doesn't get used unless we're trialling. 

Do you guys have a favorite place for leather dogwear? I'm open to recommendations.


----------



## petpeeve

Sorry ... no recommendations for leather dogwear, but I'm sure with the marketplace the way it is for dogs there's bound to be a ton of stuff out there.


You can find an on-line copy of AKC obedience rules at ..
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf 

_Section 16. Use of Leash. All dogs must be kept on a leash except when
in the obedience ring, warm-up ring or exercise area and must be brought
into and taken out of the ring on leash. Dogs must be kept on leash in the
ring when brought in to receive awards and when waiting in the ring
before and after the group exercises. Except where otherwise specified in
these regulations, the handler will leave the dog’s leash on the judge’s
table or other designated place. The leash must be made of fabric or
leather and need only be long enough to provide adequate slack during the
Heel on Leash exercise.

Section 17. Collars. All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a properly
fitted collar approved by the judge. No special training collars, such
as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted. Nothing may be
hanging from the dog’s collar._


Hmmm. .. no mention of either snap or buckle collars, one way or the other.

I suppose then, that it's left open to interpretation and 'approval' by the judge ???

 I've never heard of a judge disallowing a snap collar in CKC. I thought that snaps are pretty much the standard that almost everyone uses nowadays, and that buckles went the way of the dodo years ago.


----------



## Xeph

> and that buckles went the way of the dodo years ago.


The majority of people I see at trials use buckle collars...

I know I hate snap collars. But then, I use rolled leather, and I've not seen a decent quality rolled leather collar that comes with a snap closure. They're all buckle.


----------



## MissMutt

Monica, I'm getting a custom collar from On Lead for OB later in the week; will let you know how I like it.

http://onlead.biz


----------



## MonicaBH

MissMutt said:


> Monica, I'm getting a custom collar from On Lead for OB later in the week; will let you know how I like it.
> 
> http://onlead.biz


Awesome, thanks! That place looks amazing; I'm making an "in case" shopping list.


----------



## MrsBoats

I use a brass fur saver choke collar and thus far no judge has said anything about it to me.


----------



## dobedvm

there are many collars that are allowable. martingales are absolutely allowable. as are non-buckle (snap) collars. fursavers as well. 

in the end its up to the judge's approval, but the only thing ive ever had the judge question is tags (one of my fursavers has a small HS tag on it that i changed before i went in the ring). 

ive gone in on purely decorative collars, collars that are jeweled, collars that are highly flashy, i have silk martingales that i show on, i have brass fursavers, i have zebra print, you name it. 

in AKC obedience, none of these are not allowed. i have spares in my bag in case a judge makes a big deal and i dont want to fight, but NOWHERE are they not allowed - all are acceptable collars. in the end the judges interpretation stands and i pay for their judgement of my performance that day, but like i said, ive only had ONE judge ever comment on the collars except for positive things. and my fursaver DID technically have a tag  

rah with his zebra print snap collar









can barely see it, but berlins wearing a leather buckle









rah wearing his fursaver


----------



## kacaju

MissMutt said:


> Monica, I'm getting a custom collar from On Lead for OB later in the week; will let you know how I like it.
> 
> http://onlead.biz




I love her stuff!! the leather is so soft


----------

